# iPad app "Communication Error"



## mkevin (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello. 

I have a brand new premiere Xl, updated to V. 20.2-01-2-748. I was hoping to be able to use the TiVo iPad app as a remote. The app connects to my TiVo and a few seconds later gives me a "Communication Error" message that says , "the box is not responding. Press ok to retry connection". I have rebooted my TiVo and router and even tried a reboot on the iPad. My iPhone has the same results with the TiVo app. Does anyone have any suggestions other than what I have already tried? Thanks...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Go into the settings menu and find "Network Remote Control", it should be enabled.


----------



## mkevin (Mar 4, 2012)

Network remote control is enabled. The app is connecting to the TiVo, but then almost immediately losing the connection.


----------



## mkevin (Mar 4, 2012)

ThAbtO said:


> Go into the settings menu and find "Network Remote Control", it should be enabled.


Thanks, ThAbt0. This made me think that something was wrong with the Network Remote Control setting.

The solution was to disable the setting and then to go back and re-enable it. The app is now working on both my iOS devices.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

mkevin said:


> ...The solution was to disable the setting and then to go back and re-enable it. The app is now working on both my iOS devices.


Been using the iPad app for over a week, working perfectly until today... I'm now getting "the box is not responding" message about every 15 seconds. Unfortunately your "fix" did not help me. I have rebooted everything. I have deleted the App off the iPad, re-installed, re-entered MAK.

Android App does the same thing now too!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Tonight I got about a half-dozen "communication error" in about 10 minutes. Each time it would reconnect and work fine for a while.

It also exits the app if I try to enter "missing" into the search box. Kicks me after typing the "n" every time.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I had a bunch of those errors last night too. Figured something goofy was going on with my network.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

Seems to have resolved itself today. No changes to any of my settings. Just used the iPad app for about 15min straight without a single disconnect.


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, same experiences here. I have found no for-sure cure for this problem except waiting it out. But when it starts working again it can seem rock solid for a couple (not few) days.

The iPad error message says the unit is not responding, yet when I "retry" the connection the iPad can find the tivo box, if only for a very short time.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

New iPad version is out today and it seems pretty solid so far.


----------



## dial911 (Jan 9, 2002)

Just started getting this issue yesterday out of the blue-- no network changes, new routers, etc.

On my ipad and iphone, I open the Tivo app and it scans for Tivo boxes on the network. It correctly sees my Tivo and shows it as ready. I select it to connect and I get the error message:

"Communication Error
There was a problem connecting to the Tivo Service. Please try again later or pres 'Ok' to retry now."

I've pressed Ok multiple times now with no success-- the whole process starts over again-- sees Tivo, select, communication error.

I've been getting the message for more than a day, so I have definitely "tried again later."
I have restarted the Tivo from the settings menu.
I have rebooted my router.
The Tivo can connect to the internet (I forced it to call).
I ran the network diagnostics and they come back okay.
I have tried both a static IP and DHCP.
I can connect to the internet on the ipad, iphone, and my pc both wired and wireless.
I have tried disabling and then re-enabling the Network Remote Control on the Tivo.
I have unplugged the Tivo Stream to ensure it wasn't the problem.


I am at a total loss of anything else I can be doing.

Suggestions?
Is this a Tivo service issue or ???????

edit: just saw this on the Tivo Help Forum-- it may be a systemic Tivo problem as others are having the exact issue and starting at roughly the same time period.

Frustrated! Hope this is fixed soon


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

dial911 said:


> Just started getting this issue yesterday out of the blue-- no network changes, new routers, etc.
> 
> On my ipad and iphone, I open the Tivo app and it scans for Tivo boxes on the network. It correctly sees my Tivo and shows it as ready. I select it to connect and I get the error message:
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you. I've tried Everthing under the sun to no avail. What's weird is if video is not playing, it works fine. For example, while you are in the settings menu on the TiVo try using the app. It works for me. Once I switch back to any video playing, same issue. Also, I have zero issues with the Android app, just when using iOS devices.


----------



## rno102 (Mar 21, 2013)

Have the same issue. It's clear that tivo has some issue or made some change. Does everyone else having the problem use an apple extreme router?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

rno102 said:


> Have the same issue. It's clear that tivo has some issue or made some change. Does everyone else having the problem use an apple extreme router?


I'm using an Asus N66U router. Didn't have this issue last week. Just started a few days ago.


----------



## ppeewang (Aug 27, 2012)

Same exact issues just started this week for me. Both my iphone , wifes phone and Ipad. I tried everything possible reboot network router, tivo, etc. I have found a temporary fix that if you go to network settings ans perform a network diagnostic it starts working again but briefly. For the record I am using a N66u Router as well.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

ppeewang said:


> Same exact issues just started this week for me. Both my iphone , wifes phone and Ipad. I tried everything possible reboot network router, tivo, etc. I have found a temporary fix that if you go to network settings ans perform a network diagnostic it starts working again but briefly. For the record I am using a N66u Router as well.


The app seems to work so long as video is not playing or paused. Example: Anytime you are in part of the SD portion of settings menu or doing something that would show "No Description" on the info tab. Once you exit the SD portion of the settings or show descriptions appear, the communication error immediately pops up like the attached.

PS: I've emailed Marget at Tivo. Hopefully she can help.


----------



## ppeewang (Aug 27, 2012)

mmf01 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I've tried Everthing under the sun to no avail. What's weird is if video is not playing, it works fine. For example, while you are in the settings menu on the TiVo try using the app. It works for me. Once I switch back to any video playing, same issue. Also, I have zero issues with the Android app, just when using iOS devices.


Same problem it works fine in menus the minute something comes on live it drops the connection. Sounds like a bug of some kind.

EDIT: Just saw your reply to mine, same exact issue, can be reproduced on my end. I also tried an older version of the App on the ipad, same thing, but on the ipad I can actually get into the remote and hit one command from there before it dies.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Everyone with this issue - Try it again and see if it's still an issue. To my amazement it's now working for me on both boxes. We'll see if this holds for 24 hours. I also heard back from Margret who has forwarded this to their development team.


----------



## ppeewang (Aug 27, 2012)

mine works now, but I turned off network remote and then re-enabled it, not sure if it the cause or just a coincidence.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

We've also been having this problem for the last few days. Nothing seems to fix it.

What the heck is going on?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

ppeewang said:


> mine works now, but I turned off network remote and then re-enabled it, not sure if it the cause or just a coincidence.


It might have just been coincidence. I saw a post on the TiVo forums about this. I tried that on one box and it started working. On my second box I thought to try the app before making any changes. Low and behold it worked without having to toggle network connection. I also tried that yesterday with no success. It's working now. Fingers crossed it continues.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

If anyone experiences this problem again, please send me email ([email protected]) and let me know what TV Show (and channel) is playing on the TiVo at the point the iOS app won't connect. Please also let me know if it was live TV or a recording.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## jweinberger (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi:

I've had the same issue. it was working fine when I first used it, then it would mis-connect every so often, and then increasingly often, until now, when neither my iPad nor iPhone will connect at all ("Missing box")

I have the TiVo HD XL.

I contacted TiVo support, and they insist on doing network diagnostics and having me reconfigure my network (as if I had nothing else running on it and that was the easy way out...). They refuse to help diagnose the DVR itself.

Don't know if this matters or helps, but I noticed that when the iOS apps fail to connect, I also cannot connect via HTTP (browser) the DVR. Normally, I could connect by typing the DVR's local IP address into a browser and I would see a page all about the DVR. When the apps don't connect, the browser also tells me "server not responding"

This leads me to ask if the apps are using HTTP and/or port 80/443 to connect, and if something in the DVR listening on those ports or in the HTTP server is broken at those times (permanently, now).

TiVo_Margret asked above which shows were on and if they were Live TV.

MARGRET: Typically when I try, TiVo is watching whatever is on CNN at the time, but it happens with other shows on other channels also. It's almost always live TV, but occasionally it's watching a recorded show. I will keep track of which, but I can tell you that the failure is now consistent at all times.

Again, I wonder about the HTTP server or port 80/443 listeners....

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## got2golf (Oct 21, 2007)

I am having this problem today. I was using my iPad and iPhone this morning to control the TiVo since I do not have a TiVo remote available. Now, neither IOS device will connect. First it was refusing the access code. Now its a communication error. If I press the little "i" button upper right in the pop up I get "Error Information/Erro"appGlobalDartaSearch Code:mindUnavailable"

Has there been an official resolution to this issue?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## tbreyman (Apr 8, 2002)

I started getting this problem tonight. The Tivo iPad app returns the following error:

Communication Error
There was a problem connecting to the Tivo service. Please try again later or press "OK" to retry now.

When I press the i icon in the upper right of the message box, I get 

Error:appGlobalDataSearch
Code:mindUnavailable

I can access the network from my computer, my iPad, and my Tivo. I can even connect to the Tivo using my iPad's Safari browser and entering it's IP address.


Was there ever any resolution on this?

Todd


----------



## got2golf (Oct 21, 2007)

Same here. Has been working great from iPhone and iPad now communication error or Tivo box has lost connection. Nothing I do fixes the problem.

I have seen this before but I cannot remember if I did anything other than work into the wee hours of the morning only to have it fix itself the next day.

ARGHH


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

tbreyman said:


> I started getting this problem tonight. The Tivo iPad app returns the following error:
> 
> Communication Error
> There was a problem connecting to the Tivo service. Please try again later or press "OK" to retry now.
> ...


Looks like its a TiVo server issue since there are multiple people now with the prob.


----------



## tbreyman (Apr 8, 2002)

> I started getting this problem tonight on my Roamio Plus. The Tivo iPad app returns the following error:
> 
> Communication Error
> There was a problem connecting to the Tivo service. Please try again later or press "OK" to retry now.
> ...


The issue has been resolved. It appears to be related to a problem / outage on Tivo's end w/ their servers. It tracks w/ a number of users reporting C133 errors starting at around the same time and extending into the next morning.

I'm up and running again this morning on my iPad.


----------



## got2golf (Oct 21, 2007)

I am up too.

Did not spend much time on it last night and as expected when I tried this morning it was working.

It would be a good experiment to see if we get the same thing when our home is disconnected from the internet.


----------

